# Mammoth Ivory



## Tanner (Feb 2, 2008)

I was invited to a Super Bowl Party at a Paleontologists house.  He is a son-in law of a friend of mine.  I told my friend I would make a nice pen for his son-in-law for having the party.  There is going to be 150 or more people there.[:0]  So for putting up with all of us, I figured I would make him something nice.  At least I hope itâ€™s nice enough.[:I]  I had Ken at Kallenshaan Woods do the engraving on the box.  I think the box looks awesome.  Itâ€™s an Emperor Jr..  The Mammoth has some real interesting coloring, some faintly darker areas.  I really took my time with it, taking the tools to the Jet Wet Sharpener a couple times per blank.  Drilling 1/8 inch, then another, then letting everything cool down.  All performed on a Paul Huffman Vise.  Awesome craftsmanship on that vise.  I did all the lathe work without a mandrel, using johnnycncâ€™s bushings, dead and live centers.  His stuff is amazing, perfectly fitting and perfectly round barrels.  I got the Mammoth from a guy in Tucson, AZ.  He sells on Ebay.  Iâ€™ve heard of Mammoth cracking with changes in humidity or temperature.  Iâ€™m thinking it will be fine as we have the same humidity and temperature here in Phoenix as Tucson where it was cut.  I turned it a week ago and it still looks fine.  To keep the pen looking good, Iâ€™ll give him a Polishing Kit I purchased from Chris (cd18524).  Anyway, as you can see, I made this pen with a lot of help from many people on this site.  So, thanks everyone!  Itâ€™s too bad Ed (ed4copies) didnâ€™t have Mammoth Ivory, or I would have purchased that from him.[8D]


----------



## Ligget (Feb 2, 2008)

That is outstanding, the pen is beautiful and the box is perfect![:0][]


----------



## leehljp (Feb 2, 2008)

Beautiful work or art! I think I would be tempted to keep it! 

If anyone wants to know how to make a great pen, I would say to just look at what you did in the making of this pen. A great example of the care, thought and planning for a desired goal.


----------



## thewishman (Feb 2, 2008)

Nice work! I'll invite you to MY house for the next Super Bowl!

Chris


----------



## TAFFJ (Feb 2, 2008)

A lovely pen! It pays to take time and care when you get that sort of result. I also like the box! It certainly worth keeping the tools sharp!


----------



## R2 (Feb 2, 2008)

They are both awsome pieces!!


----------



## rhahnfl (Feb 2, 2008)

Dude... go to the game and trade it for a pair of tickets. Bet you could do it.     Seriously... I'm sure you friend will love it.


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Feb 2, 2008)

Tim those are 
                     <center>* AWESOME!!*</center>


----------



## doddman70 (Feb 2, 2008)

WOW!!!!!!absolutely gorgeous !!!![8D]


----------



## VisExp (Feb 2, 2008)

Very nice!  Your choice of the mammoth ivory to a paleontologist is a great touch.

I bet you'll get an invitation to next years party


----------



## Rifleman1776 (Feb 2, 2008)

Every so often a pen is posted that is truly exceptional. This is one of those rare times. I believe your gift exceeds, by several-fold, what you are receiving.


----------



## fernhills (Feb 2, 2008)

TIM, we are having sgetties tonight,c`mon overCarl


----------



## louisbry (Feb 2, 2008)

Wow! This pen is far better than just nice.  I would make another "nice" pen and keep this one for myself.


----------



## Jim15 (Feb 2, 2008)

Beautiful pen, host of the party is one lucky man.


----------



## workinforwood (Feb 2, 2008)

That's an awesome gift! Next year you're invited here with whoever else to watch the super bowl, even though I don't care about football!


----------



## ed4copies (Feb 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Rifleman1776_
> 
> Every so often a pen is posted that is truly exceptional. This is one of those rare times. I believe your gift exceeds, by several-fold, what you are receiving.




Frank nailed it!!!

WOW!


----------



## cd18524 (Feb 2, 2008)

Outstanding!!!!!!!!!
The pen and the box are both as nice as I have ever seen.
That is one lucky fella.

Chris


----------



## Stevej72 (Feb 2, 2008)

Wow Tim, that is awesome! Excellent job of turning and it goes well with that kit.  I'm sure he'll love it.


----------



## jwoodwright (Feb 2, 2008)

What a great idea and it turned out so well.  The pen is really beautiful and the box and great laser work pull it all together.


----------



## Hosspen (Feb 2, 2008)

Frank and Ed nailed it!
Awesome!


----------



## wjskip (Feb 2, 2008)

WOW!!! Beautifully executed - you couldn't have chosen a better combination for your host.


----------



## johnnycnc (Feb 2, 2008)

Tim,you did an outstanding job on
a very fine piece of work!
The new owner sure is a lucky guy!!


----------



## johncrane (Feb 3, 2008)

Wow great work Frank!


----------



## jhs494 (Feb 3, 2008)

Tim that is a very nice gift! I am sure your host will be very pleased. I don't think you will ever have to worry about where you will watch the game. Next year how do you top this?

Great work, and thank you for sharing it with us.


----------



## Tanner (Feb 3, 2008)

Thanks for all the kind words everyone.  I wish I was going to the game.  We went to the NFL Experience yesterday at the stadium.  It was awesome.  I had Michael Bennett, who was the running back for the Vikings, now with the Buccs, call my cousin.  They had a Sprint Phone a Friend booth there.  You could have a football player call a friend.  Lots of stars there.  I waited for Bennett as we are Viking fans.  My cousin called me back and said he was in the Field of Dreams store at the Mall of America in Minneapolis when Michael called him.  It couldnâ€™t have worked out better.  We talked to Carson Palmer, Keyshawn Johnson, Sage Rosenfels, took close pictures of Joe Montana, Bettis, Brady Quinn, Fred Taylor, Derrick Brooks, etc.  My brother and our sons had a great day.


----------



## Jim in Oakville (Feb 3, 2008)

Absolutley amazing Tim,

I love the look of that kit with the Ivory, and your process sounds excellent.  I turn the Jr Emps with the alternative ivory from CS, yours has much more character and tactile look, nice.

Now all you have to worry about is he an invert. or vert. paleontogist..    

I can imagine that pen with an 18k fp nib as well, that would be classic!!


----------



## bitshird (Feb 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Rifleman1776_
> 
> Every so often a pen is posted that is truly exceptional. This is one of those rare times. I believe your gift exceeds, by several-fold, what you are receiving.


What Frank and Ed said!!!!


----------



## Nickfff (Feb 11, 2008)

Wow! very nice pen! Can you share more info on the source? i.e. ebay id/ebay store name etc? Thanks...


----------



## Tanner (Feb 12, 2008)

Sure, his store on Ebay is Ice Age Fossils.  His ID is igorg440.  The last email I recieved from him said he would be gone for the month of February because of some show he had to attend.  He said he would be back in March.  He said he cuts everything himself.  If you contact him, he will cut pieces to your liking.  It's expensive stuff, but worth it for a beautiful pen.  I kept all my shavings in a sandwich bag.  I bet I could make a pen with all the shavings I have.[:0]  The one thing I did not like was that he did not give any kind of Certificate of Authenticity.  Most sellers make their own certs up anyway.


----------



## aurrida (Feb 12, 2008)

great pen, finishes perfectly. i would have been terrified of wasting the blank.


----------



## simomatra (Feb 12, 2008)

Fantastic work the pen looks good and Ken's work is stunning as usual

I am sure it will be treasured for many a year


----------

